# 1972 Campus Green Collegiate camelback



## parkrndl (Jul 25, 2018)

Been looking for a camelback Collegiate for a while now, finally came across this one on Craigslist.


















i have become kind of addicted to these things, both through my daughter's '76 Collegiate and my crusty Speedster Frankenbike.  Very happy to have found this one; I think it'll clean up nice for a rider.  I aired up the tires and took it for a short trip around the block, and true to form, it rides like a big old cushy Buick.  The plan is to put touring-style bars on it (are they called North Road bars?) and just clean it up and enjoy it.  I already have a set dated 1973 and the serial number makes this September of '72, so at this point all I need are some red dot brake levers and a big ol' tub of elbow grease.  Oh, and some Kenda gumwalls...


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 25, 2018)

Sweet project.Ive had a few of the camelbacks.still have one I'm building as a custom.


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2018)

Nice score!! Post pics of your progress.


----------



## parkrndl (Jul 26, 2018)

now THAT'S more like it


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 9, 2018)

aaaand it's a rider





thanks @Krakatoa for the brake levers!  they worked out great!


----------



## Krakatoa (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice bike! Like those bars. Green sparkle banana seat next?


----------

